# Petro famula pic



## tank (Dec 20, 2002)

I have had a few people ask for pics of my petrochromis famula silverstreak orangefin.
Not great but here is a pic. I got these from bluechipaquatics sometime last year.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

I like those a lot.

Nice fish. :thumb:


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

NiCE...


----------



## parrdog (Apr 29, 2004)

Mmm, very nice indeed .

Jamie.


----------



## tank (Dec 20, 2002)

You can see the blue in the face and fins better in this pic.


----------



## Cavy2 (Jul 16, 2006)

Very nice!!


----------



## zebra7 (Jan 24, 2004)

Very nice Petro tank ! Have you any spawn's from the group ?


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Nice fish, got a tank shot?


----------



## tank (Dec 20, 2002)

Yes I have spawned them a few times. The next batch of fry will be ready to go out in a few
weeks. I'll take a few tank shots and post them soon.


----------



## vepeta (Feb 27, 2005)

fyi Locale is nyaze lac (sp) Have a wild group. awesome fish


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Very nice looking Famulas!


----------

